# Springboard 2012



## Quicksilver (24 May 2012)

Hi all,

I have searched for a similar topic but not found any answer.

I am currently on illness benefit (was on JSA previous to this) and was looking on at the Springboard courses and a couple of distance learning diplomas have caught my eye.

My question is had anybody who is on illness benefit gotten exemption from the DSFA to do one of these courses ? Illness benefit is not on the list of eligible participants but I hope to fight my case as Disability and Blind person allowance is allowed..

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Sunny (28 May 2012)

I don't think so and it makes sense. If you are on illness benefit, it means you are not actively looking for work. If someone is well enough to do a course, they are probably well enough to look for work.


----------



## Quicksilver (28 May 2012)

I can see the point that you are making, but are people on disability or blind pension allowance or one parent family actively looking for employment. I think not.

By your logic somebody that has a physical injury is not capable of getting in to a comfortable position and doing a bit of study or using a laptop for a while.

The course I am looking at is a distance learning course which is completed online only. It involves no travel which I would not be physically able to do anyway.


----------



## Sunny (28 May 2012)

Quicksilver said:


> I can see the point that you are making, but are people on disability or blind pension allowance or one parent family actively looking for employment. I think not.
> 
> By your logic somebody that has a physical injury is not capable of getting in to a comfortable position and doing a bit of study or using a laptop for a while.
> 
> The course I am looking at is a distance learning course which is completed online only. It involves no travel which I would not be physically able to do anyway.


 
Why wouldn't people on disability or blind person allowance not be looking for work? Only people in receipt of those allowances *AND *actively seeking employment are eligible.


----------



## Quicksilver (28 May 2012)

Listen, I'm not looking to start a flame war with you about entitlements or anything of the sort. I have read through the requirements and have read on the welfare.ie website about people on Illness Benefit being allowed exemptions to further their education.

My original question was" *has anybody who is on illness benefit gotten exemption  from the DSFA to do one of these Springboard courses ? Illness benefit is not on the  list of eligible participants"*

If the question cannot be answered that is fine. I am only looking for information not an argument on who is entitled to what.


----------



## Ildánach (11 Jun 2012)

Illness Benefit is not on the list of qualifying payments, as you have pointed out.  Therefore you cannot qualify for Springboard through Illness Benefit, end of story.  Also, Springboard participation is not a decision that attracts a right of appeal to the Social Welfare Appeals Office, and it would be perfectly lawful for the government to distinguish between Disability Allowance and Illness Benefit claimants, so any administrative appeal or Ombudsman case would be groundless.

The exemption scheme for Illness Benefit has also been overhauled.  They are no longer giving out exemptions, but instead directing people towards Partial Capacity Benefit, although it is not yet clear whether this applies to those seeking exemption to study as well as those seeking an exemption to work.


----------



## Quicksilver (14 Jun 2012)

Ildánach, thank you very much for your reply. That clears that up.

Its looking more likely that I will be on illness benefit far longer than I first thought anyway according to the surgeons that I have seen recently. Not good news unfortunately. Multiple surgeries required.

Mods feel free to lock this now I have my answer.


----------



## Leo (14 Jun 2012)

Quicksilver said:


> Mods feel free to lock this now I have my answer.


 
We generally leave threads open for others to contribute further information that may help you or others in the future.


----------



## Rilers (20 Aug 2012)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread but I'm applying for a Springboard course and my current JSB will expire before the course begins. I'm currently working on a reduced week and my wife also works so I am unlikely to be eligible for JSA. As I see it this means I will not be eligible, despite being willing to re-train and having spend 3 years on reduced working time in the Construction industry. 

I've contacted Springboard and they referred me to DSP who will not discuss anything with me until my current JSB claim has expired!

Does anyone see something to make this work?


----------



## wbbs (20 Aug 2012)

If your JSB expires, you apply for JA, if not eligible you still can continue to sign for credits to maintain your record, signing for credits entitles you to apply for Springboard.


----------



## Rilers (20 Aug 2012)

wbbs said:


> If your JSB expires, you apply for JA, if not eligible you still can continue to sign for credits to maintain your record, signing for credits entitles you to apply for Springboard.



Sorry, I'm not familiar with signing for credits - is this something to do with paying PRSI contributions? I'm not fully unemployed so can I still 'sign for credits'?. 

I need to have as much information possible as I have found my local social welfare office very unhelpful in the past. Many of the staff don't seem to understand their own system and get confused and irritated if you suggest they are in the wrong or you are entitled to something.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Aug 2012)

You should firstly check out (by putting an application) if you are entitled to even a small portion of JSA after JSB expires.

You will not be allowed to sign for credits if you are working part-time and are already paying a PRSI contribution.

Check out Requalifying for Benefit on welfare.ie


----------



## Rilers (20 Aug 2012)

Black Sheep said:


> You should firstly check out (by putting an application) if you are entitled to even a small portion of JSA after JSB expires.
> 
> You will not be allowed to sign for credits if you are working part-time and are already paying a PRSI contribution.
> 
> Check out Requalifying for Benefit on welfare.ie



I have the application for JSA lodged with Welfare office but they will not review at it until after the current JSB claim expires. From the sums I've done I won't be entitled to anything on JSA as my wife works. From what I had looked up about signing for credits you have to be fully unemployed, just like you say.


----------



## wbbs (20 Aug 2012)

Sorry, misunderstood your original post, thought job and JB was finishing.


----------

